
Show HN: I fed up with ManUnited players built an app to give power back to fans - scriptstar
https://www.keeporsell.club/
======
scriptstar
Frustrated with Manchester United performance, I developed an app in a weekend
and hosted on Digital Ocean.
[https://keeporsell.club](https://keeporsell.club) We used the latest
JavaScript stack reactjs and reduxjs and redux-persist to build the app. If
you want to learn the ropes like how we did the whole app in a weekend from
scratch, then go and subscribe using the form at the top of the site. Please
visit the website and let us know your opinion. I value your feedback.

